# Cadac Safari Chef 2 HP v Cadac Safari Chef 2 LP



## Ed on Toast (Jun 22, 2016)

One High Pressure, the other Low Pressure but what really is the difference, as in which will be best for outside a motorhome? 

All advice and guidance most gratefully revieved

:wave:


----------



## witzend (Jun 22, 2016)

*High or Low*

Low press usually works off vans system or bottle with regulator and hose connection. 

High pressure works of its own bottle attached direct to Cadac there by being more portable take it anywhere


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jun 22, 2016)

So is it just down to cost v portability?


----------



## witzend (Jun 22, 2016)

Yes I'd say so possibly high pressure might be more expensive to run as on smaller bottles but a lot more portable. No hose to hold you back you can move it to a more sheltered spot easily. 

I bought the low pressure have now sold it again if about to buy another I'd have the HP. But their both difficult to clean when wilding and smelly packed away with out


Cadac Safari Chef 2 HP | Buy now from gasproducts.co.uk

Cadac Safari Chef Deluxe L.P - Pizza Stone | Buy now from gasproducts.co.uk


----------



## Minisorella (Jun 22, 2016)

I was told something along very similar lines. Low pressure for any of the standard propane or butane gas bottles (or van's supply) via the usual hose and regulator. High pressure for the typical campinggaz type cartridges that attach underneath directly.


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice one, many thanks, that seems clearer now. I am wanting to use it by my van and in time connected to the Gas It system, so it seems my one should be the LP

Thanks great advice

Cheers

Ed


----------



## Ed on Toast (Jul 18, 2016)

Well I have tried it out for the last week up on the West coast of Scotland and I must say, I am very impressed.

I ran it off 450g Butane tins this time but I have also bought an adaptor Butane Gas Canister Adaptor - YouTube  to use the smaller 227g tins (£1)

Ultimately, I will be using it on the BBQ socket from the under floor LPG tanks, when i get it fitted.

If all goes to plan, it will give me the convenience and economy of the under floor supply with the occasional portability afforded by the small tin. It also gives me a supply fall back as I carry the small tins for the little black case, single ring burner.

Currently a little snag with my regulator a little over sized for the adaptor


----------



## Tompa (Jul 19, 2016)

I,ve had the HP system which runs off propane/butane mix screw on cylinders for a few years. It is lacking in heat when used in barbeque mode and needs to be used behind a windbreak as the least bit of breeze renders it useless as a BBQ.
                       Tompa


----------



## Siimplyloco (Jul 19, 2016)

I run mine off a CalorLite 6kg bottle, so it's portable and powerful. I put the lid on when BBQing: it helps a great deal!


----------



## Ed on Toast (Aug 31, 2016)

Loving my Cadac Safari Chef 2

I was just wondering, as out of stock at Go Outdoors

What, in CM is the size of the Pizza Stone?

A 300 or 500 degree c base, thoughts 

finally, worth the additional outlay? 

Many thanks

Ed


----------



## The laird (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi ed ,had a lap for ears now,the last was worked to unfair use age and it took it,bought a new one last year ,always been very happy with them,the only downside I've had was on the griddle plate the non stick surface started to come away and was hard to clean.i was n touch with Cadac who were helpfull but I threw the griddle out before I found out about a few years back 5 or so,there was a recal on them for this fault.i was instructed by Cadac when using the Cadac or any Cadac gently heat the plate up first,then once a few mins on heat start cooking then,also when cold clean with warm soapy water,don't scrape clean (doh) this was my instruction from them) or use the dishwasher.when I'm away once I wash the plate I always put it in a poly bag then pack it away in its carry case.never had any smells doing it this way .hope this helps you a bit


----------



## Ed on Toast (Sep 1, 2016)

Any idea on the diameter in centimetres  of the Pizza Stone (mine is in storage, in the camper) and accurate advice would save a long trip with my tape measure.

Cadac Safari Chef 2 mind, not one of the other in the Cadac range

Thanks


----------



## The laird (Sep 1, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> Any idea on the diameter in centimetres  of the Pizza Stone (mine is in storage, in the camper) and accurate advice would save a long trip with my tape measure.
> 
> Cadac Safari Chef 2 mind, not one of the other in the Cadac range
> 
> Thanks



Go onto Cadac websites and you will get dia details there ,mines is also stacked away just now


----------



## The laird (Sep 1, 2016)

Ed on Tour said:


> Any idea on the diameter in centimetres  of the Pizza Stone (mine is in storage, in the camper) and accurate advice would save a long trip with my tape measure.
> 
> Cadac Safari Chef 2 mind, not one of the other in the Cadac range
> 
> Thanks



Ed keengardner on eBay shop sell Cadac pizza plates for £15-90 I got a few things from them inc a new Cadac plate ,great service.
Regards Gordon


----------



## Ed on Toast (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks Gordon,

I have found Keengardener and it is ordered and on the way 

Many thanks 

Ed


----------

